# Who's getting new bows or going on special hunts this year?



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Well???

Im planning on getting a Hoyt Spyder 30 sometime this month or next......i hope we can go on an antelope hunt again the year (we did in 2011.) 

What are you guys planning on getting this year? Or are you goin on some cool unique hunts this year?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm debating on weather to get a new bow or getting my amax dipped.....


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

im getting my new bow in the mail this week!


----------



## VolArcher18 (Dec 27, 2012)

Well I am getting new cables on my compound


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

2013 Hoyt Alpha Elite!!!!:wink:


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

Got a 2013 chill. Shoots lights out. Going to Buffalo County WI this year on a deer hunt with buffalo county outfitters.


Sent from my iPhone using magical powers


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

Looking for somewhere to go on a pig hunt and got a new to me alphamax


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Pics everyone!!!


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using magical powers


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Heading out west to Valentine In a couple weeks to go do some ice fishing and coyote hunting. Also going antelope hunting There this fall.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Picking up a new DNA once I replace a bunch of my stolen tools and me and Clint (Ignitionkid) are going elk hunting in Colorado together.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Picking up a new DNA once I replace a bunch of my stolen tools and me and Clint (Ignitionkid) are going elk hunting in Colorado together.


get a _ _ _ _ _!!!!!! yeah... you already know what I am going to put :wink:


----------



## otterlakexbow (May 13, 2012)

Getting a new Hoyt this week, just landed a lease in Madison County Illinois. Cant wait for October.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> get a _ _ _ _ _!!!!!! yeah... you already know what I am going to put :wink:


I like my bow to shoot when I release /


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> I like my bow to shoot when I release /


I said prime.. not mathews!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Aren't they one in the same?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Aren't they one in the same?


im on a plane right now jake. hahahaha


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I actually think Mathews shoot a little better.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

After lookin at all the 2013 bows online I think im either gonna get last years hoyt vector turbo or I really like a maitland line they look to be awesome bows but no one around here shoots one so I guess I prolly wont get one. On the plus side I got one of my friends into shooting and he got a pse stinger for christmas. As far as big hunts in 2013 I might be going rifle elk huntin with my grandpa since he is getting old and might not be able to much longer, and he always told me once I graduate high school we will go. But if that dont happen I wont be to mad. I just hope I get to hunt quite a bit while im in college since the college I plan to go to is and hour and a half away. I know I always ramble when it late at night but oh well.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

archerykid13 said:


> Picking up a new DNA once I replace a bunch of my stolen tools and me and Clint (Ignitionkid) are going elk hunting in Colorado together.


So what your saying is clint is coming home with the elk


----------



## Left-Hander (Jan 31, 2012)

Picking up a 2013 Strothers...Not sure which one yet.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Z7XtremeBoy said:


> Got a 2013 chill. Shoots lights out. Going to Buffalo County WI this year on a deer hunt with buffalo county outfitters.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using magical powers


Traveling up to wisconsin to where the big bucks live, Do you know the rates per day if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm in the process of trying to trade my Monster for a DXT, Drenalin, or a EZ7 of Z7Xtreme 70# black or camo doesnt matter. I'm just ready to have a light weight bow or another bow like my Z7. I'd prefer a nice DXT or Drenalin.

as far as hunting goes I'm 99% sure I'm going to go out to Colorado this year so I can buy my tags before I turn 18 which is when the tag prices skyrocket for me. I'm going to draw for a mule deer tag and buy an elk tag obviously too. Then if my wallet's fat enough & there are plenty of choke cheries out there this year I might buy a bear tag, but only if theres enough wild berries if not I know I wont see any bears unless theres food for them like there was when I went back in 2010.
right now I'm just enjoying hog hunting and some deer hunting.
this weekend were going to Georgia to look at a hunting club one of our buddies is on that is looking for a few memebrs, it's only 3hrs driver and is a good price so we'll look @ it.

I'm also going to buy a string jig soon and start building my own custom strings. I know how to for the most part but am ready to start making them, so I can make some money and start in the career I want 2 be in which is archery.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

u got it man lol! I told him to get a bow thats light and short since its thick as horse crap out there, but I never told him to buy a bow that is gonna explode, pretty sure of it lol 


Fletch125 said:


> So what your saying is clint is coming home with the elk


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I hate you lol jk. I still want to buy a Chill eventually but I dont have enough money for a brand new bow right now, let alone a used one. manily cause I need to do other work to afford stuff and I'm having to spen nearly $200 to put a new sending unit in my truck so I dont run out of gas before knowing it, even after resetting the trip meter & doing the math which is another problem is that I'm only getting around 12 to 13mpg in the city, which is all my driving is in the city, but it's cheaper than a car payment


Z7XtremeBoy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using magical powers


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ignition kid said:


> I hate you lol jk. I still want to buy a Chill eventually but I dont have enough money for a brand new bow right now, let alone a used one. manily cause I need to do other work to afford stuff and I'm having to spen nearly $200 to put a new sending unit in my truck so I dont run out of gas before knowing it, even after resetting the trip meter & doing the math which is another problem is that I'm only getting around 12 to 13mpg in the city, which is all my driving is in the city, but it's cheaper than a car payment


My fuel pump broke but when i replaced it my guage started working. I get 14 city 17 hwy. i get about 175 miles all city before empty but even when my guage was bad the low fuel light would come on since its a seperate unit. Alternator pulley is going bad so in cold weather it squeals....kinda hard to impress the ladies with the flowmaster when you car sounds like ur running over cats....


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

What vehicular device you got fletch?


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Lecrae is a boss.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

TheHunter831 said:


> What vehicular device you got fletch?


02 chevy blazer


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Fletch125 said:


> 02 chevy blazer


Eye cee


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya u must have a 96 or newer though, mines a 94 and is a throttle body fuel injection, not as fuel efficient.
haha I agree, I don't have true dual flowmatsers on long tube headers & 18" by 3.5" chrome exhaust tips, it'll shake the ground lol!


Fletch125 said:


> My fuel pump broke but when i replaced it my guage started working. I get 14 city 17 hwy. i get about 175 miles all city before empty but even when my guage was bad the low fuel light would come on since its a seperate unit. Alternator pulley is going bad so in cold weather it squeals....kinda hard to impress the ladies with the flowmaster when you car sounds like ur running over cats....


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ignition kid said:


> ya u must have a 96 or newer though, mines a 94 and is a throttle body fuel injection, not as fuel efficient.
> haha I agree, I don't have true dual flowmatsers on long tube headers & 18" by 3.5" chrome exhaust tips, it'll shake the ground lol!


Yes i have an 02 as stated....your slippin clint! Lol


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya ya I seen that after I posted my last post.
I think my boss is going to buy my Monster from me, I offered it to him with accessories for $650, all He'd need 2 buy was a release & a quiver. If he does buy it, I think I'm going to buy a DXT, theres a used one at the bow shop I go to in Georgia for $300, if it's still there I'll buy it, if not I'll either buy a Drenalin since I can get a brand new one for a great price, if I don't do that I'm gonna look around for a used Heli-m. either way I'll be very happy. I'd like 2 get the DXT, then I have plenty of money leftover and have a bow I really like & does what I want it 2, be light and smooth! then I can use the extra $ for other things that I'll eventually need.


Fletch125 said:


> Yes i have an 02 as stated....your slippin clint! Lol


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ignition kid said:


> ya ya I seen that after I posted my last post.
> I think my boss is going to buy my Monster from me, I offered it to him with accessories for $650, all He'd need 2 buy was a release & a quiver. If he does buy it, I think I'm going to buy a DXT, theres a used one at the bow shop I go to in Georgia for $300, if it's still there I'll buy it, if not I'll either buy a Drenalin since I can get a brand new one for a great price, if I don't do that I'm gonna look around for a used Heli-m. either way I'll be very happy. I'd like 2 get the DXT, then I have plenty of money leftover and have a bow I really like & does what I want it 2, be light and smooth! then I can use the extra $ for other things that I'll eventually need.


Why do you want a DXT???????


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

TheHunter831 said:


> Why do you want a DXT???????


Because he's not smart enough to get an elite...


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ignition kid said:


> ya ya I seen that after I posted my last post.
> I think my boss is going to buy my Monster from me, I offered it to him with accessories for $650, all He'd need 2 buy was a release & a quiver. If he does buy it, I think I'm going to buy a DXT, theres a used one at the bow shop I go to in Georgia for $300, if it's still there I'll buy it, if not I'll either buy a Drenalin since I can get a brand new one for a great price, if I don't do that I'm gonna look around for a used Heli-m. either way I'll be very happy. I'd like 2 get the DXT, then I have plenty of money leftover and have a bow I really like & does what I want it 2, be light and smooth! then I can use the extra $ for other things that I'll eventually need.


Lol ive been trying to sell my parker forever it feels like


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Fletch125 said:


> Because he's not smart enough to get an elite...


Actually you meant HOYT!!!!!!!


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

TheHunter831 said:


> Actually you meant HOYT!!!!!!!


I said elite, not piece if crap....


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Fletch125 said:


> I said elite is a piece if crap....


Introducing the all new PAP( Poop Archery Products)!!!!!!!! Poop Archery Products has stolen elites bow design but made it better!!! Get piece of crap bow today!!!!!!!! Only from the "better then elite" PAP!!!!!!!


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

TheHunter831 said:


> Introducing the all new PAP( Poop Archery Products)!!!!!!!! Poop Archery Products has stolen elites bow design but made it better!!! Get piece of crap bow today!!!!!!!! Only from the "better then elite" PAP!!!!!!!


Oh your a PSE owner i see....pull shoot explode thats the pse way.


----------



## hunting87 (Dec 18, 2010)

hopefully a creed soon :thumbs_up


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Fletch125 said:


> Oh your a PSE owner i see....pull shoot explode thats the pse way.


Ya it is.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Im going bowhunting for elk come this september


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

bow hunter11 said:


> Im going bowhunting for elk come this september


Where at?????


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

actually I'm gonna get a Heli-M, to use for Colorado and anywhere I want something light weight and it's similar to my Z7 but has a much nicer backwall cause of the draw stop.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ignition kid said:


> actually I'm gonna get a Heli-M, to use for Colorado and anywhere I want something light weight and it's similar to my Z7 but has a much nicer backwall cause of the draw stop.


Nicce......

Ya I think i'll get a CE for turkey huntin, A spyder for deer hunting, a CM for 3d and maybe a charger or Vector 32 just for fun........


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

TheHunter831 said:


> Nicce......
> 
> Ya I think i'll get a CE for turkey huntin, A spyder for deer hunting, a CM for 3d and maybe a charger or Vector 32 just for fun........


And your moms credit card to pay for all of that?


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Fletch125 said:


> And your moms credit card to pay for all of that?


Of course!!!


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

TheHunter831 said:


> Of course!!!


What a shame


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Fletch125 said:


> What a shame


Whys that?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Fletch125 said:


> I said elite, not piece if crap....


At least youcan give hoyts hell and they still be in 1 solid still shootable piece....


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

arhoythunter said:


> At least youcan give hoyts hell and they still be in 1 solid still shootable piece....


Indeed Blake....


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

arhoythunter said:


> At least youcan give hoyts hell and they still be in 1 solid still shootable piece....


I dropped my elite from 15 feet and left it over night in the snow......id say its been thru hell.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Fletch125 said:


> What a shame


Most of us round here have to work for what we want.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Fletch125 said:


> Most of us round here have to work for what we want.


I was kidding. I buy all of my archery stuff and my ipod and stuff from money that I got from farming.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Fletch125 said:


> I dropped my elite from 15 feet and left it over night in the snow......id say its been thru hell.


That's not hell!!! I tripped and completely fell on my bow with a 110 lbs of me twice in one day and it was still sighted in perfect. And how far did you drop your bow Blake, 30 feet? 25??.......it was more then 15.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Fletch125 said:


> I dropped my elite from 15 feet and left it over night in the snow......id say its been thru hell.


That's it? I've dropped my Hoyt 4 times once the pull up rope broke one of the times, fell outta the sling twice on the way up and slipped off the hanger 25 ft up in a gum tree last year and hit every limb on the way down...


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

arhoythunter said:


> that's it? I've dropped my hoyt 4 times once the pull up rope broke one of the times, fell outta the sling twice on the way up and slipped off the hanger 25 ft up in a gum tree last year and hit every limb on the way down...


amazing story!


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

You guys are really clumsy. When i drop my bow out of my bean field stand (30ft) ill let you know what happens. Id rather have a comfortable bow than a piece of hot garbage..


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Fletch125 said:


> You guys are really clumsy. When i drop my bow out of my bean field stand (30ft) ill let you know what happens. Id rather have a comfortable bow than a piece of hot garbage..


Have you ever shot Hoyt?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Fletch125 said:


> You guys are really clumsy. When i drop my bow out of my bean field stand (30ft) ill let you know what happens. Id rather have a comfortable bow than a piece of hot garbage..


Clumsy! Hahahahahaha


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ya know what I hate about elite, they use the same names for there bows every year!!!!!!!!! Very uncreative and boring!!!!!


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

TheHunter831 said:


> Ya know what I hate about elite, they use the same names for there bows every year!!!!!!!!! Very uncreative and boring!!!!!


Lol except its new technology, life time transferable warranty, smooth draw even thru peak weight and they just plain sweet! And if the name is the only thing you dont like....thats just pathetic. If it aint broke dont rename it  i can come up with thousands of cool names and put it on a "new" piece of garbage every january  and yes ive shot hoyt, pse, parker, g5,bear, and matthews. The only thing hoyt has going for them is the carbon element, very light but too light is a bad thing when it comes to arm fatigue.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Fletch125 said:


> Lol except its new technology, life time transferable warranty, smooth draw even thru peak weight and they just plain sweet! And if the name is the only thing you dont like....thats just pathetic. If it aint broke dont rename it  i can come up with thousands of cool names and put it on a "new" piece of garbage every january  and yes ive shot hoyt, pse, parker, g5,bear, and matthews. The only thing hoyt has going for them is the carbon element, very light but too light is a bad thing when it comes to arm fatigue.


Hoyt has a lifetime warranty, smooth draw and Sweet names AND really awesome looking bows!!!! AND Hoyt comes out with new bows every October!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

TheHunter831 said:


> Hoyt has a lifetime warranty, smooth draw and Sweet names AND really awesome looking bows!!!! AND Hoyt comes out with new bows every October!!!!!!!!!!!


prime has a better lifetime warranty, lifetime replacement strings, smoother draw, sweet names and comes out with new bows every november. lol

hoyts "lifetime warranty" doesnt cover much.. only if the bow is bad from the factory


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> prime has a better lifetime warranty, lifetime replacement strings, smoother draw, sweet names and comes out with new bows every november. lol
> 
> hoyts "lifetime warranty" doesnt cover much.. only if the bow is bad from the factory


October is earlier!!!!!!! Which is better!!!!!!!!! And they're lifetime warranty is really good too!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

TheHunter831 said:


> October is earlier!!!!!!! Which is better!!!!!!!!! And they're lifetime warranty is really good too!!!!!!!!!!!!


I talked to them to ask for a new part and said they didnt want to ship it to me, even when I offered to pay for it! g5 would wipe your butt if you asked them too.. OUTSTANDING warranty


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I talked to them to ask for a new part and said they didnt want to ship it to me, even when I offered to pay for it! g5 would wipe your butt if you asked them too.. OUTSTANDING warranty


Thats because you have to go through a Hoyt dealer!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

TheHunter831 said:


> Thats because you have to go through a Hoyt dealer!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think its perfectly clear PSE is better than Hoyt....just ask the drury bros  

P.s. PSE sucks


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Fletch125 said:


> I think its perfectly clear PSE is better than Hoyt....just ask the drury bros
> 
> P.s. PSE sucks


WOW your saying pse is better cuz 2 old selfish guys shoot it????????

You need to get your life straightened out.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

TheHunter831 said:


> WOW your saying pse is better cuz 2 old selfish guys shoot it????????
> 
> You need to get your life straightened out.


Did you not see the winky face? Clearly they hunt for the money. Wow u hoyt guys take everything way to seriously.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Fletch125 said:


> Did you not see the winky face? Clearly they hunt for the money. Wow u hoyt guys take everything way to seriously.


Just because I took you seriously you think that everyone who shoots Hoyt takes everything seriously.

Again...you need to get your life straightened out.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

TheHunter831 said:


> Just because I took you seriously you think that everyone who shoots Hoyt takes everything seriously.
> 
> Again...you need to get your life straightened out.


lol you took that pretty serious too. fletch was clearly jokin from the start


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Man people are always getting butt hurt around here.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Man people are always getting butt hurt around here.


well, I am going to cut you HEAD OFF for saying something as mean as butthurt... :wink: LOOOOL!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Your only serious because you shoot a Prime.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> well, I am going to cut you HEAD OFF for saying something as mean as butthurt... :wink: LOOOOL!


C'mon son.......


So who else is going on cool hunts this year????


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Your only serious because you shoot a Prime.


only the best, hombre


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

TheHunter831 said:


> Just because I took you seriously you think that everyone who shoots Hoyt takes everything seriously.
> 
> Again...you need to get your life straightened out.


Lol yeah okay...


----------

